# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ndalu e fol dy fjalë.....

## skender76

Perhendetje.....E hap ket tem ktu pasi kam nevoj per ndihmen tuj......Ndihmen tuj ne formen e ndonje fjale apo vargu...........Ndihmen, prej jush qe e paski njoft dhimjen para meje....... por un s'paskem pas sy me ju pa, jo para se dhimja t'vij te un........kerkoj nihm prej jush, pasi kur ju lexoj, un humbem ne shkrimet tuja, mduket se dhimjen e ndaj me ju............ shkrimet tuja me japin gajret e nuk nigjohem krejt i vetem.......N.q.se do mujshe me shkrujt edhe vetem dy fjal, mjafton t'jen t'sinqerta, do m'nihmoshe dhe fjalt tuja do i rusha me shum xhelozi.N'oborrin e shpirtit tem, ku as ni bim nuk kahajde e mjell ni lule, se sdo ta la me u thame sy do ta prashis, me lot do ta vadisdo ta takoj shpesh, kurr vetem s'do ta la. Thuje pra ni fjal, thuje si din timos prejto ket her, per nder shum do ta di.

----------


## riza2008

skender76 pershendetie per temen e hapur.Per te gjithe eshte e domosdoshme nje fjale nje keshille ne kete jete te trazuar.Te uroj gjith te mirat fat dhe mbaresi ne jete.Po te pershendes me dy vargje qe me  erdhen per momentin:

E ndjej ne shpirt mungesen tende,
Fjalen e embel me domosdo.
Eja o shpirt se desh me çmende
Te lutem mos thuaj kurre jo.

Vetem eja e me rri prane
As nje gje tjeter nga ty nuk dua.
E di qe dhimbja te ben hatane,
Por s'eshte me forte se mua.

----------


## e panjohura

Ndala!Fol dy fjal thua
Po c'te flas he burr?
Pasi edhe kur flas 
Nuk ja qelloj kurr!

Me mire mos te flasim fare
Ka ardh kohe e veshtire
Mbyll sy goje e vesh
Atehere je me i/e mire!

----------


## skender76

> skender76 pershendetie per temen e hapur.Per te gjithe eshte e domosdoshme nje fjale nje keshille ne kete jete te trazuar.Te uroj gjith te mirat fat dhe mbaresi ne jete.Po te pershendes me dy vargje qe me  erdhen per momentin:
> 
> E ndjej ne shpirt mungesen tende,
> Fjalen e embel me domosdo.
> Eja o shpirt se desh me çmende
> Te lutem mos thuaj kurre jo.
> 
> Vetem eja e me rri prane
> As nje gje tjeter nga ty nuk dua.
> ...


Pershendetje riza2008............Eshte i cuditshem efekti qe ben tek un ne kto momente, leximi i vargjeve t'shkrujtme prej teje.......Prap lot ka, por nigjohem ma mir kur nigjoj njerz qe e din cfar eshte dhimbja, ndoshta e njohin ma mir se un, por qe kan besim se ka nje te neserme ma t'mir se e sotmja.......Njerez qe se fshehin dhimbjen, njerez qe e din qe s'ka kthim mbrapa, por qe e dun jeten dhe nuk dorezohen............edhe un po munohem mos te dorezohem...............Faleminderit riza2008.

----------


## skender76

> Ndala!Fol dy fjal thua
> Po c'te flas he burr?
> Pasi edhe kur flas 
> Nuk ja qelloj kurr!
> 
> Me mire mos te flasim fare
> Ka ardh kohe e veshtire
> Mbyll sy goje e vesh
> Atehere je me i/e mire!


Pershendetje e panjohura........Fjalt qe dalin prej dhimjes gjithmon qellojn, qellojn tek ata qe e njohin dhimjen.........E kam provu mnyren e t'myllnit permrena sic thu ti, edhe ne momente qe t'tjeret nuk mun e majshin veten, por pata si rezultat ni shperthim dhimje qe un s'po munem me i rezistu.......eshte teper per mu ......kajher m'dukket se po cmenem......m'duket se gjithca kam rreth meje eshte akull, bosh, pa kuptim.......nuk e di ma se c'kuptim kan vlerat per t'cilat kam luftu deri sot, duke i leju vetes me shty edhe t'tjeret drejt ktyne vlerave........Msova me fol me shpirt t'hapun ne ket forum, me ju, dhe po m'nihmon shum.........N'fillim hezitosha me u fut ne forum se kisha iden se ktu ishte ni hapsin vetem per argetim, por kur lezova disa shkrime fillova t'besoj se paska akoma njerz qe un kujtosha se nuk ekzistojn ma.........Faleminderit e panjohura.

----------


## skender76

AT, o AT, pse ike e m'lesyt s'po m'rrin kurr thattash si sje me ne.Pak dit edhe vjen ktu nana, shoqja joteku ta merr un forcen, mrena k'saj boteme ja fshi lotet asgja sdo mjaftotevec naj mrekulli, buzeqeshja jote. Ku munem me i dhan zemerkur ma per vete s'kamtash po qan ma shumkur t'mshofi syt e lam.Po nana s'asht dorzu, ajo po luftonvec ty, rrin tu t'kujtuper ne, tash jeton.M'fal Bab se t'trazovapo iki e t'la t'qetper sonte un marovame fjalt qe m'dalin vet.

----------


## skender76

Me ket merzi mbi kurrizne ket jet qe se njof mame veshtirsi un levizprej dhimbjes du me u nda.Un du, po sdon ajothojt mir mi ka ngulm'thot: "Humjen prano!"don koken me ma ul.Vetja m'duket i vogeln'kyt humner pa funajo m'ka si loderpor tash po cohem un.Po cohem e i bertasme at za qe kamn'emer do ta thrrast'marre vesh kush jam.HIJE E ZEZ largohu prej meje prej ka ke ardh ti shkos'kerkoj kush gja prej tejeik edhe m'harro.Harro ket emer e harro ket vene mos t'shof ma ktumerr palckat tuja e gja mos lentash jeten, du me fillu.Me fillu aty ku e lashme fitu ato qe kam humdo i baj t'gjitha kto qe thashse si, e di vec un.

----------


## DjiLiroz

Une jam ai ilirozi
    qe me ty n`forum lozi
    lozim dhe bashkbisedojme
    ne menyre qe kurre mos te lendojme.

    Lojera, rebuse dhe anagrame
    te gjitha ne mendjen tane
    Skender je me i miri ne kete forum
    si nje LLOKUM!

----------


## skender76

> Une jam ai ilirozi
>     qe me ty n`forum lozi
>     lozim dhe bashkbisedojme
>     ne menyre qe kurre mos te lendojme.
> 
>     Lojera, rebuse dhe anagrame
>     te gjitha ne mendjen tane
>     Skender je me i miri ne kete forum
>     si nje LLOKUM!


Pershendetje DjiLiroz....M'ke ba me qesh, me t'vertet......e kisha pas te nevojshmeFaleminderit DjiLiroz.

----------


## DjiLiroz

ahahahhaha....skender mendoj qe je i vetmi shok qe kam shoqni pakez me te madhe 
andaj gjethmon kur poston ti une shiqoj te inkuadrohem sepse i poston temat shume
interesant..Kalofsh mir...

----------


## skender76

I ulun perball detit, n'ket qetsi pa funsot po pres diellin, i pari du ta shoh un.Sot e du t'gjithin per vehte, du qe rrezet t'ia nigjoje me nxehtsin e tij, te ftohtin ta largoj.Ja, ja tash prej detit po delsiper ujit t'qet, rrezet po hedh.Nata e turpnume largohet, pse u trem se dipse me diellin s'po takohetpse pak bashk nuk rrin.Ndoshta jan moter e vlla, keshtu imagjinojkohen pergjys e kan ndase nuk menojn nisoj.Du t'kem forcen e fjalen e duhun, qe sot ti pajtojme fjalt e dhimbjes time, dua ti bashkoj.Dielli tash merr forc, e drejt qiellit shkonzhurma nis e zgjohet, dhe ket hapsin e pushton.

----------


## darla1

skenderi une do te thoja dicka ndryshe pake me eger ndoshta se fjalet e embla me dhimbje..do te thoja jeta ka dhimbje dhe gezime...ti ke jetuare gezime por dhe nje nga dhimbjet e saje me te medha..por thame jeta..eshte e tille..ndaije..i dashure skenderi...tani mblidhe forcate..largoije dhimbjen...se babi yte po te te ishte do te vinte doren ne supe dhe do te thoshte je biri ime te dua te forte..nuk dua te te fitoije dhimbja..mbi ty..ndaije skenderi jeta..eshte e gjate..ka gezime dhe idherime..por ne duhet te jemi me te forte..se sa vete jeta dhe dhimbja....te uroije tera te mirate.....

----------


## skender76

> skenderi une do te thoja dicka ndryshe pake me eger ndoshta se fjalet e embla me dhimbje..do te thoja jeta ka dhimbje dhe gezime...ti ke jetuare gezime por dhe nje nga dhimbjet e saje me te medha..por thame jeta..eshte e tille..ndaije..i dashure skenderi...tani mblidhe forcate..largoije dhimbjen...se babi yte po te te ishte do te vinte doren ne supe dhe do te thoshte je biri ime te dua te forte..nuk dua te te fitoije dhimbja..mbi ty..ndaije skenderi jeta..eshte e gjate..ka gezime dhe idherime..por ne duhet te jemi me te forte..se sa vete jeta dhe dhimbja....te uroije tera te mirate.....


darla1, faleminderit per fjalt e sinqerta qe m'ke shkrujt. E vleresoj teper.

----------


## mije

sinqerisht me vjen shum keq por ti duhet te jesh i fort jeta esht perpara teje uroj tembledhesh forcat sa me shpejt

----------


## skender76

> sinqerisht me vjen shum keq por ti duhet te jesh i fort jeta esht perpara teje uroj tembledhesh forcat sa me shpejt


Mije, faleminderit qe u ndale me m'dhan kurajo.

----------


## Ciarli

N'oborrin e shpirtit tem, veq nji bim fort ka
hajde e mille ti lule, se sdo ta la me u tha
me sy do ta prashis, me lot edhe pse Dris
do ta takoj shpesh, kurr vetem ma s'do ta la.
Thuje pra ni fjal, thuje se vetem ti din si din ti
mos prejto ket her, per nder shum do ta di.

----------

